# Are Welding Goggles/Masks Safe for use with Lasers ???



## jtice (Jul 21, 2006)

Last night I was algning my new 100mW laser module with my computer controlled scanner... made this vid BTW.
http://www.jtice.com/home_movs/laser/gbs-100/gbs-100_scanner_7-20-06.wmv

Anyway, 
the laser is almost TOO bright to even use with the scanner,
even though the beam widens a good bit and defuses, you still dont want it hitting you in the face alot.

I couldnt bare to look at the scanners at ALL while trying to align the laser.
And I havent picked out a pair of laser goggles yet,
so, I used a pair of my welding goggles.
They did a great job of blocking the laser, at least to my eyes, it seemed to be doing well.
And I could easily align the laser, being able to see the actual dot, and mirrors.

But, are these safe to use?
Just cuz the dot was nice and dim to my eyes, and easy to look at, does that mean thats its safe?

thanks
~John


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, they should be somewhat safe. Depends on the OD of course, but most of them are between OD 10-14 across the entire visible spectrum, yet, they block 100% of IR and UV. These goggles are used for directly looking at the sun, although if I remember well they tend to make the sun look greenish.

The downside is, they're too dark to use for aligning lasers, as you can't really see anything else, other than the spot and whatever the laser is hitting. That's why specific laser goggles are preferred as these allow you to see everything while blocking most of the glare.


----------



## jtice (Jul 21, 2006)

Yea, I know they end up blocking TOO much, and all you can see is the dot mostly.
Thats the way mine were last night,
but they still worked fine for aligning the laser to the mirrors.
I just picked up a couple off ebay to use for quick things like this,
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200007591094&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=010
will eventually get some actual laser goggles soon also though.

~John


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jul 21, 2006)

Cool video. :thumbsup:

-LT


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Jul 21, 2006)

The add for those goggles mentions those are not safe for laser light protection. I couldn't discern any info that would say otherwise, they only state that they block 99.9% of UV and are rated for OD 11 in the IR, nothing in the visible . I suspect they block some visible too, or you'd still get blinded when welding, right?. I can't say for sure though. I'd keep the ones you have for now, until your laser specific safety goggles arrive.


----------



## jtice (Jul 21, 2006)

............... 

How the hell did I not see that?
Maybe I already blinded myself 
damnit

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 21, 2006)

:shakehead


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't think you blinded yourself, after all, you could see the letters on your keyboard when typing, and the words displayed in your monitor when reading these posts, right? :laughing:

anyway, play it safe


----------

